# Matthias, Russian Blue?



## Matthias

My baby is such a goof and filled that place in my heart I didn't know was empty. He's my first cat and I've had him since he was about 9 weeks old. His "family" didn't want him because he was too young, and at 6 weeks was taken to the shelter I was volunteering at. He made sure I knew that he'd picked me to take him home....so I did.

Pictures are a bit mixed, some baby pictures some more recent; he's only about 1.5yrs old.


----------



## yingying

Cute boy, but definitely not a Russian Blue, not even a mixed one. Russian Blue has very vivid "bottle green", but your boy's eyes are yellow with a hint of green in the center, which is very common in domestic cats. Also Russian Blue's hair has silver tipping, giving them a slivery sheen look. 

Handsome DSH you have here! I especially like the photo of him with that green "scarf"


----------



## dweamgoil

I agree with Yingying. Also Russian Blue's have no stripes or spots. They are a solid grey their entire life, but he's gorgeous! I particularly enjoyed his kitten pix.


----------



## 6cats4me

Matthias looks so much like my Graybee! I hope he grows up as big and strong 
as my darling gray boy has.  Graybee is the alpha cat among my six kitties
and is very loyal and loving......he thinks he owns me, not the other way around.


----------



## Dave_ph

Possible Nebelung

Nebelung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dr. Solveig Pfleuger, said that the breed was best defined as semi-long haired Russian Blue

When it comes to the Nebelung, the operative word is long: long, graceful neck and body, long legs, long coat, and long tail. Slightly oval eyes are a vivid green color, or sometimes a yellow-green.


----------



## yingying

Not possible. Nebelung is a rare breed, and I found it near impossible to find a Nebelung, even a mix, in shelter, especially a 6week old one. Also Nebelung is long haired. Most cats, especially shelter cat, don't have a breed.


----------



## Dave_ph

Stray Nebulugs are all over Florida.

The full episode of Cats 101 on Animal Planet covers it. You have to buy the episode from Amazon.com to see it. 

There are tons of purebreds in shelters.


----------



## yingying

No offense but I find it hard to believe... I wonder how you can tell that if a stray you see is a Nebelung? If you consider all blue long hairs as Nebelung and blue short hairs as Russian blue, then yeah they are all over the world. I just did a search on Petfinder, and only 2 so-called Nebelungs show up in FL (total only 25 in entire US), and neither of them are even close to Nebelung.

Shelters love to label a cat with a breed for easier adoption. (I searched Bombay, a extremely rare, nearly extinct breed on Pet finder, and guess how many turns out? 698 cats. LOL.) When down to the point of papered cat so that you know for sure, not a wild guess, I doubt there are tons. And most of them in the shelters are popular breeds like Persian, Ragdoll, even Bengal, etc. You seldom find those rare breed.


----------



## Lineth

*Who cares..*

Who cares what breed our cats are...the point is that we love them all!!!


----------



## Matthias

Thanks for all the wonderful comments! He definitely owns me and is even more gorgeous in person. I didn't even know there was a part of my heart missing until I found him, and now we're inseperable!

I'd kind of hoped he was a russian blue, but honestly, I love him to pieces and that's all that matters.


----------



## spotty cats

dweamgoil said:


> Also Russian Blue's have no stripes or spots. They are a solid grey their entire life.


Russians (and other breeds) do have tabby markings as kittens, judges allow it on young kittens.

Beautiful blue domestic, but not a purebred cat.


----------



## spotty cats

yingying said:


> ... I wonder how you can tell that if a stray you see is a Nebelung? .


The same way any spotted cat is an Ocicat or Bengal, a long haired tabby is a Maine ****  even domestic shorthairs get called American Shorthairs.

The % of papered purebreds is so small, the idea of a purebred being out wandering the streets and finding another purebred to mate with is just absurd lol
Even mixed cat - pedigree to moggie is not common.People are too keen to label their cats, nothing wrong with owning a 'plain old domestic'. If you're after a certain breed go to a breeder.


----------



## marie73

Matthias said:


> I'd kind of hoped he was a russian blue, but honestly, I love him to pieces and that's all that matters.


I like the mysterious, unknown background....you can make up your own backstory for him. 

_He belonged to an international spy, who traveled so much that he had to find a new home for his sidekick. _


----------

